
How eBay cheats sellers out of money - habosa
http://www.blogmask.com/posts/NjAz/i-sold-my-phone-on-ebay-and-made-negative-10
======
willcate
The seller simply failed to note whether or not payment had actually been
received for his phone, before shipping it. Bummer, but that's really all that
happened here, right?

